# Rubber Strap for Helmet or Hard Hat suggestions



## beast1210 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been looking for a way to better secure my headlamp on a Wildland Fire hard hat. I ordered these, 

http://www.botachtactical.com/struhestforf.html






To use with my Eagletac P20a2 as my handheld thrower and headlamp back up.
Then saw these, 

http://www.botachtactical.com/straem61.html





Thought they could be use to mod my fenix HP20, or other headlamp to stay in place better on my hard hat. Is this the best thing out there, or is there a better way to due it. other than some silicone glue on the fabric headband, Thanks


----------



## Bolster (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm probably not a good datapoint, because I like to attach lamps to helmets with aluminum brackets. But if a strap is how you want to go, then the first thing I'd be looking at is a way to keep the strap from slipping upward. Slip-off is the downside of straps on helmets. Many climbers helmets now contain plastic catches around the helmet to trap a light strap from riding up. If I went the strap route I'd be looking to add small lugs in 4 locations around the helmet. These could be 'leaves' of plastic or machined bits of aluminum that are epoxied into place, screwed or riveted into place, or for a real frankenstein look, just short machine screws run from the inside to the outside of the helmet. The exposed threads would do a good job of catching the strap from riding up (and of gouging your flesh if you're careless). Even adhesive foam tape located above the strap would help stop strap ride-up. All these options would allow you to quickly take the light and strap off the helmet, an advantage that my beloved aluminum clamp-style attachments don't allow.


----------



## borrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Zip ties, or Petzl "P clips" that hook the underside of the helmet rim: http://www.outdoorgb.com/p/petzl_helmet_lamp_clips/ or http://www.outdoorgb.com/p/petzl_adapt_wide_brim_helmet_clips/ (as an example; I have no experience with this vendor).

edit: realized that a link to the petzl website and proper product names would be useful, so...

CROCHLAMP S -- Headlamp clips for thin-edged helmets
http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/myo-series/crochlamp-s

CROCHLAMP L -- Headlamp clips for thick-edged helmets
http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/myo-series/crochlamp-l

(and I can't say why I've known them as P clips...)


----------



## MIKENC (Jun 8, 2011)

beast1210 said:


> I have been looking for a way to better secure my headlamp on a Wildland Fire hard hat. I ordered these,
> 
> http://www.botachtactical.com/struhestforf.html
> 
> ...


 

I have been using the one in the lower picture for years, it is the best I have found. No complaints, even in the rain. I have not used the one on top, but it looks like it would be even better for a flashlight instead of headlamp. Mike


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I'm probably not a good datapoint, because I like to attach lamps to helmets with aluminum brackets. But if a strap is how you want to go, then the first thing I'd be looking at is a way to keep the strap from slipping upward. Slip-off is the downside of straps on helmets. Many climbers helmets now contain plastic catches around the helmet to trap a light strap from riding up. If I went the strap route I'd be looking to add small lugs in 4 locations around the helmet. These could be 'leaves' of plastic or machined bits of aluminum that are epoxied into place, screwed or riveted into place, or for a real frankenstein look, just short machine screws run from the inside to the outside of the helmet. The exposed threads would do a good job of catching the strap from riding up (and of gouging your flesh if you're careless). Even adhesive foam tape located above the strap would help stop strap ride-up. All these options would allow you to quickly take the light and strap off the helmet, an advantage that my beloved aluminum clamp-style attachments don't allow.


 

Thanks, but I get issued my helmet, I dont own it ;(


----------



## Bolster (Jun 8, 2011)

Gotcha. 

I had not seen Borrower's clips before so that's a good option. If you're open to alternatives, another option are lights that are designed to attach to the brim of the helmet, like the US military uses. SureFire makes a helmet lamp that attaches to the brim. Pricey tho.


----------



## beast1210 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a look at what I used for wildland fire last year, the streamlight rubber band with an Eagletac p20a2


<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsfH8dzdbYg" target="_blank">


----------



## Owen (Apr 25, 2012)

I used a cheap fastex buckle kit from Wal-Mart and an old inner tube from an acquaintance's small airplane's tire to make my hardhat band. Looks just like the commercial ones I've been issued with Streamlight and PT headlamps at work, but I like having the buckle on there-easier to put on and take off, and center the headlamp. It's been ripped off a few times, and come off from a drop onto concrete, but never slips up once positioned. It's on its second hardhat(plus been used on a Petzl Elios), and third or fourth headlamp, so slippage and durability haven't been issues.


----------



## Frekki (Apr 26, 2012)

I use industrial strength Velcro. It holds the headlamp on securely and if you need to remove it from the hard hat later it leaves no residue. 

Get rid of the strap all together and just put a piece on the lamp.


----------

